
Big changes coming to Gmail - brunojppb
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2020/07/leaked-slides-show-gmail-merging-with-google-docs-meet-and-chat/
======
markshepard
It is google.. they get bored and leave after some time. It also feels like
they are forcing things to thier existing gmail (would have been better if
they build it from scratch like MS teams). It feels quite complex and not sure
how they will manage the notifications from all the systems.

But I agree with the pain point they are trying to solve - switching from app
to app disrupts the flow. The concept seems exactly like airsend
([https://www.airsend.io](https://www.airsend.io)) .

